
There are now over 600,000 packages in the npm registry - fagnerbrack
https://mobile.twitter.com/seldo/status/937757823601016833
======
flavio81
> _Not every one is great_

Somebody should create a project to boil down those 600,000 to about 1000
really good packages and make sure those 1000 doesn't have dependencies with
the othee 559,000.

